# 1:1 vs 5:6 etc



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

At the momemnt I am running at 3.91GHz with my FSB at 433 and ram at 866MHz (1066MHz stock).

I have noticed that I get better benchmark results if I run the ram at 1064MHz.

I was wondering if I went to 1064 or even 1080MHz for the ram would this cause any issues?


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I think that the higher the RAM speed the better, really. From what I've gathered the 1:1 ratio really gave a good performance boost on the old P35 chipset, but on P45 and chipsets from the same era it gives a minimal boost and is overshadowed by overall clock speed.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep that's what I seem to have discovered.

It's not a big gain but on futuremark I get 300 points with the ram at 1064 than at 886.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

My ratio sits at 7:5. Disgraceful i know :grin:.
But it works, in order for me to get a 1:1 ratio i either have to drop my RAM mhz down or increase my CPU clock, but if i do either my Uncore:RAM ratio desyncs and my system as trouble booting. 
So in my overclocking experience its not all about the 1:1 ratio its whats stable for your system.
Newer systems like mine with the I7 cores and DDR3, the ratio between DDR:FSB is not as important, but its the UncoreDR that is. This needs to be within a 2:1 or a 2.5:1 ratio for a stable boot.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Any ratio settings I use are stable it's just that having at 5:6 actually seems to be faster with my overclock rather than the 1:1 ratio.

Take this for example it takes me 36 seconds to boot into windows (inlcuding password entry and startup programs) with a 1064MHz setting for the ram but with my ram at 886 (1:1) it takes 50 seconds.


----------

